# Minikin v2



## QKNatasha (31/5/18)

Hi guys 


I'm looking for either a clear or pink protective sleeve for my Asmodus Minikin V2. 

Anyone have stock please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (31/5/18)

hi, got a white one, which you can have for free, if you like


----------

